# Trying to get started on Vulkan



## r2com (Jul 24, 2021)

And already see first issues...
running "vulkaninfo" gives:

```
ERROR: [Loader Message] Code 0 : loader_scanned_icd_add: Attempt to retrieve either 'vkGetInstanceProcAddr' or 'vk_icdGetInstanceProcAddr' from ICD libGLX_nvidia.so.0 failed.
ERROR at /wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/vulkan-tools/work/Vulkan-Tools-1.2.184/vulkaninfo/vulkaninfo.h:248:vkEnumeratePhysicalDevices failed with ERROR_INITIALIZATION_FAILED
xerg%
```

there is a thread about correcting ...vulkan/icd.d/nvidia_icd.json file inside to library pointing to nvidia one, in my case, it was already a correct nvidia lib pointed. so apparently that did not help.

what else can be the issue?

I do have 465.27 driver installed and a RTX2080 video card.


----------

